#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  HOE aansluiten??

## MaikelScheij

Beste forumleden,

ik heb pas een versterker en vier boxen gekocht.. 

de versterker leverd: 2x 400W/4 Ohm rms
2x 300W/8 Ohm rms

Ik heb boxen( 8 Ohm, 94 dB. ) daar staat achterop: Power : 600 Watt.

Maar bij degene waar ik die boxen heb gekocht die vertelde me dat de boxen 250 Watt rms zijn. 
Het zijn vier boxen, en hij vertelde dat ik ze gewoon door kon lussen, dus dat er vanuit uitgang 1 ( R + L ) naar box 1 ging, en vanuit box 1 naar box 2 ging ( gewoon speakerkabel naar box 1, en daar kabel naar box 2 bijdoen) en dat dit voor 3 + 4 ook geldt. 

nu heb ik de vraag, wat gebeurt er als ik ze gewoon doorlus net zoals ik net vertelde, gaan ze hierdoor zachter of moet ik ergens op letten?

Mvg, Maikel

----------


## DJ.T

Het vermogen wordt dan verdeeld over de boxen die op een uitgan van je versterker aangesloten zijn.
Wat voor aansluitingen hebben je speakers? Zijn dat Speakon connectoren? Zit er een in en een out op?
Dan is het eigenlijk heel simpel, kabeltje in je versterker, andere kant van die kabel in de ingang op je speaker. Volgend kabel in de uitgan van diezelfde speaker en door naar de ingang van de volgende.
Eigenlijk is het toch heel simpel? [ :Wink: ]

----------


## disckiller

[FONT=Verdana]Waarom de boxen doorlussen (serieschakeling), met een serieschakeling krijgt je versterker namelijk 16 ohm van de boxen voor zijn kiezen.
Beter is om de boxen parallel te schakelen dan krijgt de versterker van beiden boxen maar 4 ohm en zal hij een vermogen afgeven van die 400 watt.

Die ohm is namelijk de weerstand van het spoel van de speaker, hoe hoger de weerstand is hoe minder vermogen (watt) de versterker kan afgeven, althans dat de versterker door het spoel kan persen.[/FONT]

----------


## Bastisito

Met doorlussen wordt doorgaans parallel bedoelt.

----------


## disckiller

"en vanuit box 1 naar box 2 ging" hier haal ik uit dat het om een serieschakeling gaat.
Of ik moet het fout hebben en dat er een parallelschakeling gaat, de tekst is een beetje onduidelijk.

----------


## Speakertje

Een box met een out-put om door te lussen wordt ook wel parallel out genoemt. Zegt genoeg denk ik zo.

Serie wordt bij luidspekers doorgaans weinig gebruikt denk ik, zeker bij losse boxen. Bij een sub met bv twee speakers willen ze de speakers nog weleens in serie zetten dit om de gewilde impendantie te verkrijgen.

----------


## disckiller

Normaal gesproken niet nee maar de leek wil nog wel eens een aantal boxen in serie aan elkaar lussen.
Zelf heb ik dit al meerderen malen mee gemaakt.

----------


## S500D

> SpeakertjeEen box met een out-put om door te lussen wordt ook wel parallel out genoemt. Zegt genoeg denk ik zo.
> 
> Serie wordt bij luidspekers doorgaans weinig gebruikt denk ik, zeker bij losse boxen. Bij een sub met bv twee speakers willen ze de speakers nog weleens in serie zetten dit om de gewilde impendantie te verkrijgen.



Standaard worden 8ohm boxen met een paralelle output geleverd.

Daarin tegen worden boxen van 4 ohm geleverd met een serie output of helemaal geen output.






> Maar bij degene waar ik die boxen heb gekocht die vertelde me dat de boxen 250 Watt rms zijn. 
> Het zijn vier boxen, en hij vertelde dat ik ze gewoon door kon lussen, dus dat er vanuit uitgang 1 ( R + L ) naar box 1 ging, en vanuit box 1 naar box 2 ging ( gewoon speakerkabel naar box 1, en daar kabel naar box 2 bijdoen) en dat dit voor 3 + 4 ook geldt.



misschien begrijp ik dit niet goed maar als je box 3+4 er ook bij op zet kom je uit op 2 ohm, dit is geen probleem als jou versterker in een 2 ohms belasting mag werken.

Ik ga er van uit dat jij 2 om 2 doet en dat jou versterker in 4 ohm draait en dan is er niets aan de hand maar blijf binnen het werkbereik van je versterker en laat je versterker niet clippen want dan kost het je je speakers.

Gr Ron.

----------


## Robert H

> Normaal gesproken niet nee maar de leek wil nog wel eens een aantal boxen in serie aan elkaar lussen.
> Zelf heb ik dit al meerderen malen mee gemaakt.



Meerdere malen meegemaakt dat een leek twee luidsprekers in serie aansluit?? Doe me eens een paar telefoonnummers, zulke leken kan ik goed gebruiken in onze crew! 

Zonder gekheid, de topicstarter wil een simpel antwoord op z'n vraag. Ga dan niet allerlei bullsh*t erbij halen. 99,99% van de reguliere luidsprekerkasten met twee aansluitingen kun je aan elkaar hangen (doorlussen). Gewoon onderstaand rekensommetje volgen en er is niks aan de hand. Twee standaard luidsprekers *per ongeluk* in serie aansluiten is simpelweg onmogelijk. Ga nu niet weer lopen roepen dat het wel degelijk kan, want ik ben niet achterlijk. We hebben het hier over een standaard setje speakers met kabels. Knappe jongen die daar zonder knutselen een serieschakeling mee maakt!

*1/R1 + 1/R2 + ... + ... etc. = 1/RT (R=impedantie, T=totaal)*

Verder is het met dit soort kwesties vrij eenvoudig: 2 speakers maken meer lawaai dan 1 speaker, ook al gaat het om dezelfde versterker. Twee speakers van 8 Ohm worden als het ware één grote speaker van 4 Ohm, dus komt er gewoon meer sap uit de versterker.


_Effe algemeen offtopic: Zoals je aan mijn postcount hier links kunt zien, ben ik een groentje op dit forum (in het echt iets minder groen). Ik ben er achtergekomen dat een hoop informatie hier van onschatbare waarde is. Helaas vinden sommigen het nodig om extra informatie te verschaffen die óf pertinent onjuist óf volslagen overbodig is. Ik kan me zo voorstellen dat de 'echte' newbies soms door de bomen het bos niet meer zien en dus helemaal niet geholpen zijn met zulke reacties. Ook dit topic is weer een lichtend voorbeeld hiervan. Een persoon vraagt gewoon of 'ie twee 8 Ohm speakertjes kan doorlussen om achter een 4 Ohm amp-uitgang te hangen. Het antwoord is simpel: "Ja, dat kan". Helaas vind men het nodig om die arme jongen gelijk om de oren te slaan met speakons, serieschakelingen, spoelen, etc. Zo moeilijk was z'n vraag toch niet?_

----------


## S500D

dank u.

Gr Ron

----------


## MaikelScheij

dus als ik het goed begrijp kan ik ze zo aansluiten?? : (zie de foto)
als ik heb fout heb heeft er dan iemand miss een foto op tekeningetje van hoe het wel moet ?? 
bedankt voor jullie reacties !

----------


## Robert H

Yep, that's the way...


(aha, aha, I like it...)

----------


## Speakertje

L en R moet je min en plus van maken  :Wink:  De linker twee boxen is dus links en de andere twee rechts Kleinigheidje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robert H

> L en R moet je min en plus van maken  De linker twee boxen is dus links en de andere twee rechts Kleinigheidje



Hehehehe, damn, helemaal overheen gekeken...

----------


## michiel2705

hallo 

ik heb een set boxen maar ik wil er nog een set boxen op zetten maar er zit geen aparte connector in die er weer uit gaat dus nu wil ik dat er zelf in gaan maken maar ik weet niet hoe ik dat presic moet gaan doen is er iemand die me dat uit kan leggen en hoe het dan zit met de versterker ik heb boxen van 600watt per stuk.

dus als ik het goed begrijp moet je de linker das de min in de rechter doen das plus en dan is die door gelust

----------


## kees22

Ik zou niet beginnen met plus en min aan elkaar koppelen. 

misschien moet je wat meer spec opgeven van je versterker en je huidige luidsprekers. dan kunnen we je hier wel verder helpen.

----------


## JustME125

Als ik de vraag goed begrijp moet er dus een setje speakers omgebouwd worden omdat deze geen output hebben om door te lussen. Als je dit zelf wil doen is dit opzich best makkelijk. Als ik even stel dat je gewoon een parallel output wil kun je makkelijk een connector naar keuze (ik zou speakon nemen) en deze aan de achterkant van je speaker erbij plaatsen. Dan de + van de nieuwe connector op de + van de oude connector erbij monteren. En met de - hetzelfde doen. Dan is de nieuwe connector zonder fratsen parallel aangesloten. Als je dit gaat uittekenen zie je dit ook heel makkelijk in het schema (als je een beetje kaas van elektro gegeten hebt).

LET OP: Ik weet dus niet of je versterker dit aankan.

Mzzls

----------


## michiel2705

ik heb dus boxen van 600 watt en mijn versterker kan 525 en 800 en 1600 aan kan dat en ik ga dat denk ik proberen en krijgt ik dan het vermogen van 800 wat op de boxen

bedankt

----------


## kees22

dit kunnen we dus alleen zegten op hoeveel ohm je versterker draait bij hoeveel wat.

en als we de impendantie van je speakers weten.

----------


## michiel2705

8 ohm = 525
4ohm=800
8ohm=1600

ik weet het niet zeker maar is dat dit Input Impedance: 20KΩ, balanced, 10KΩ, unbalanced

oo ik weet al mijn speakers zijn 8ohm

----------


## Upgrading your system

wat ingewikkeld allemaal.

Ingangssignaal op de inputs van je versterker.

vervolgens heb je 2 outputs op je versterker.
aan de ene knoop je de ene kast en aan de andere knoop je de andere kast.
je versterker leverd 525 Watt aan 8 Ohm. je speakerkasten zijn 250 Watt. je hebt dus een overcapaciteit van 2x (ongeveer) dat is goed. dus voor kleine feestjes kun je dit op deze wijze gebruiken.

Bij een groter feest waar je alle vier je kastjes wil gebruiken zet je het neer als hierboven, alleen neem je 2 korte speakerkabeltjes extra en knoop je aan de linker en rechter zijde de kastjes aan elkaar.
je speakers staan nu paralel aangesloten en krijgen allebei de helft van het vermogen dat je versterker leverd. echter, omdat je ze paralel hebt aangesloten is de weerstand gezakt naar 4 Ohm. (zie wet van Ohm)
je versterker leverd nu door de verminderde weerstand 850 Watt naar je speakertjes die 250 Watt rms p/s zijn.
dat betekend dat ze beide 425 Watt te verwerken krijgen wat ook nog een zeer acceptabel overschot opleverd. 

en draaien maar!


Even voor de nerds:

Wet van Ohm:
Wet van Ohm - Wikipedia
Wet van Ohm - Calculator - Faq.tweakers.net > Casemodding & Elektronica

Serie
Serie & parallel
serie_of_parallel

Weerstand
Elektrische weerstand (eigenschap - Wikipedia)

En algemeen aansluiten en gebruiken van een geluidsinstallatie
Popschool Maastricht: Homepage

Neem je tijd, lees door en leer!

----------


## michiel2705

nee mijn speakers zijn 600 watt per stuk

maar is het erg dat je speakers meer ohms hebben als de versterker

----------


## moderator

wikipedia legt heel netjes en begrijpelijk de wet van Ohm, oftewel, alles over impedantie uit.

Voordeel van natuurkundige wetten is dat ze niet willekeurig zijn, oftewel: met de linkjes die upgrading je geeft heb je het antwoord op je vraag, je zal er aleen even een beetje voor moeten lezen i.p.v. dat het voor je wordt opgelepeld.

Eigenlijk is natuurkunde hetzelfde als leren fietsen...zodra je de basics onder de knie hebt bepaal je zelf welke gebieden je naartoe fietst om te gaan ontdekken, kunnen fietsen alleen brengt je nog nergens, je zal er even moeite voor moeten doen!

----------


## michiel2705

maar waar moet ik de plus en de min aftappen moet ik dat doen als de kabel gelijk binnen komt o pas later

----------


## michiel2705

ik had straks iemand gesproken en die zij dat je ohms het zelfde moest zijn dan je speakers maar bij mijn versterker heeft 525 is 8 ohm en 800 4 ohm en 1600 8ohm maar als ik er een speaker bij zet dan krijg ik 16 ohm maar dat zij de man dat dat dan niet mog en hij zij dat je er een zwaarderen versterker voor moest hallen maar weer iemand an ders zij dat je de ohm kon delen als je ze door lust.

----------


## laserguy

Volg even de raad van de moderator op: lees de links van uys: dan zul je zelf kunnen bepalen wie je iets op de mouw speldt en wie niet. 
Ik krijg hier noch kop noch staart aan aan jouw vragen terwijl het eigenlijk gewoon standaard elektriciteit/natuurkunde is. Al kan dit natuurlijk ook aan het gebrekkige Nederlands van de vraag liggen (jij weet misschien in je hoofd perfect de dingen die je in je vraag niet vermeldt maar wij niet).
Ondertussen zijn alle antwoorden op jouw vraag volgens mij hier al verschenen en moet je nu zelf enkel nog alles proberen begrijpen.
Haal ff diep adem en bekijk het eens rustig... dan zou het echt wel goed moeten komen.

----------


## michiel2705

ja ik weet nu wel alles maar ikzit met de ohms daar hebt ik er teveel van daar heb ik er 16 ohms en er mag maar 4ohms op de versterker
daar wil ik even iets over weten of dat wel kan of dat de boxen en de versterker daar niet kapot van gaan

----------


## Radar

> ja ik weet nu wel alles



Alleen snap je der dus nog geen drol van.
Zal wel weer heel lomp en bot over komen maar wet van Ohm is de basis.
Probeer die te gaan te snappen, doe gelijk iets aan je interpunctie, en probeer eens in 1 reactie iets te posten. Dus niet na 5 minuten weer iets, dat houdt het voor ons leesbaar.

----------

